# Sir Edric's Kingdom - coming far too soon



## thaddeus6th (Aug 30, 2017)

The second volume in the biography of fiction's drunkest hero* will be out 22 September. Huzzah!

Rejoin Sir Edric as he winds up responsible for running the kingdom, which turns out to be as relaxing as tickling a scorpion. Once again he's aided by his trusty manservant Dog, but also by Orff No-Balsac, his man-eating slaver friend, his feisty paramour Corkwell, and the elven enchantress Lysandra.

And he'll need their help, and all his cunning, to fend off assassins and invasions, conspiracies and monsters. Will Sir Edric keep the kingdom, and himself, in one piece?


Anyway, the world is gloomier than a hermit's birthday party, so cheer yourself up with some comedy. Although I've got to admit, I did just spot a flaw in my cunning plan to write witty lines about imagining a country led by someone totally unsuitable...

Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0757PMR7F/?tag=brite-21 

Amazon US: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0757PMR7F/?tag=id2100-20

Smashwords: Sir Edric's Kingdom, an Ebook by Thaddeus White

[Will put up the Kobo and Barnes & Noble links when they're up, won't be long].


*ish.


----------



## Gonk the Insane (Aug 30, 2017)

Great news, I've been looking forward to this for ages! Just snaffled up a copy on pre-order.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Aug 31, 2017)

Which reminds me, it's $0.99 for the pre-order period (and probably first week of release), so be like Gonk and snap it up quickly 

Kobo: Sir Edric's Kingdom eBook by Thaddeus White - Rakuten Kobo


----------



## ratsy (Aug 31, 2017)

Awesome, I have pre-ordered. Look forward to it Thadd!


----------



## thaddeus6th (Aug 31, 2017)

Huzzah! And so you should. There's mirth and mayhem, monsters and murder. 

Last update on pre-order, for those who shop at Barnes & Noble: Sir Edric's Kingdom


----------



## Vaz (Aug 31, 2017)

Will jump on the pre order gravy train.

Best of luck with this, Thad!

V


----------



## thaddeus6th (Sep 18, 2017)

Good news!

The paperbacks are not merely on time, for once, they're actually a bit early. So, if you prefer books in corporeal form, you can order Sir Edric's Kingdom now. The e-book comes out 22 September, with the 99p price tag lasting until 29 September.

Paperback: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/1975802098/?tag=brite-21

Sir Edric's Kingdom is the perfect antidote to gloomy news and overcast skies. So if you're feeling a little glum, enjoy the adventures of your bearded chum.


----------



## Gonk the Insane (Sep 22, 2017)

Happy Release Day, Thad!

Been looking forward to reading this for ages and it's arrived on t' kindle this morning


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Sep 22, 2017)

Coming later today - I have an exclusive interview with the Great Man himself! I have bypassed the scribe and went straight to the source of all knowledge to ask the burning questions. Drinking! Being a living legend! Horses! And, most crucially, just who was his best shag? 

Watch this space.....


----------



## thaddeus6th (Sep 22, 2017)

Huzzah!

I have been pipped to the post [twice], but just to confirm Sir Edric's Kingdom is out now, for just 99p (price will rise to something a bit more usual on the 29th).


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Sep 22, 2017)

And here it is! Fangirl interview

Ask Sir Edric Anything - And I did!


----------



## Cathbad (Sep 22, 2017)

Jo Zebedee said:


> And here it is! Fangirl interview
> 
> Ask Sir Edric Anything - And I did!



Best... Interview... All Time!!  *****


----------



## Gonk the Insane (Sep 22, 2017)

Jo Zebedee said:


> And here it is! Fangirl interview


Awesome work, Jo (and Sir Edric, of course)! I'm still howling with laughter


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Sep 22, 2017)

Cheers, all. It was fun. But Sir Edric's unique world-view is what brings it to life


----------



## thaddeus6th (Sep 23, 2017)

In many ways, Sir Edric's an ordinary man. He simply wants lots of money, sex, and alcohol, without having to lift a finger or suffer a hangover.

Dog's the odd one


----------

